# Microsoft Office 2007 Beta abwärtskompatibel?



## Alex Duschek (19. Juni 2006)

Ich hab momentan nur dieses Office aufm Rechner und muss eine Power Point Präsentation erstellen. Läuft die dann auch auf Rechner mit Office XP bzw Office 2000 oder gibts da neuerdings Kompatibilitätsprobleme?
Ansonsten muss halt Office 2003 wieder rauf, aber ich würd auch gerne mal das neue Office testen, allerdings ohne halt alles für die Katz zu machen


----------



## Carrear (19. Juni 2006)

Du kannst das Speicherformat so einstellen, dass es auch mit älteren Versionen kompatibel ist. Allerdings gehen dabei die Effekte verloren, die erst seit der Betaversion vorhanden sind.


----------

